# Top 100



## RAMMIE (Jun 9, 2009)

When this happens in approximately 18 days I will be moving on to another team. We have a great bunch of CRUNCHERS assembled here.

I want to all who gave some or a lot.
Ya'll can be a powerhouse if you want to be one.
Somebody besides A novice needs to step up and claim the Cherry,he's a refugee like me.
Thanks for welcoming me into your house.
Hopin' ya'll can keep up the good work!


----------



## Duxx (Jun 9, 2009)

Going back home or on to start up another team??  

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 9, 2009)

oh noes! we dont wanna loose you man.

come back any time


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 9, 2009)

We all appreciate your help Rammie. It's been great having you as a member of our team!! This is going to mean that we ALL need to step it up a notch!!


----------



## RAMMIE (Jun 9, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Going back home or on to start up another team??
> 
> Thanks for the help!



Gonna hang at http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread?thread=10684 or http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread?thread=19487 for awhile.These guys don't care about points,it's personal to them.
Never did start up a team.Hmmm team RAMMIE. NO!


----------



## RAMMIE (Jun 9, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> We all appreciate your help Rammie. It's been great having you as a member of our team!! This is going to mean that we ALL need to step it up a notch!!



YEP!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 9, 2009)

Anyone wanna donate to me a core i7 rig with a GTX 295 with 6GB of ram?


----------



## ChaoticAtmosphere (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the boost RAMMIE. It's not going to be the same without you...I mean seeing your name at the top like that...happy trails brother...pop in and say hi once and a while!


----------



## Bundy (Jun 9, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> Gonna hang at http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread?thread=10684 or http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread?thread=19487 for awhile.These guys don't care about points,it's personal to them.
> Never did start up a team.Hmmm team RAMMIE. NO!



It's been great having you here RAMMIE. Your impressive points tally each day helps me keep my meagre efforts in perspective and adds a little motivation. When you do move on, maybe reconsider the team bit, because your influence can help others to achieve more also.

Best wishes.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 9, 2009)

Happy Trails Man and thanks


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the boost RAMMIE! You're like Pale Rider! You ride/surf around and help towns/teams...lol 



> Preacher? Preacher? We love you Preacher... I love you!... Good-bye!


----------



## mike047 (Jun 9, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> Gonna hang at http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread?thread=10684 or http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread?thread=19487 for awhile.These guys don't care about points,it's personal to them.
> Never did start up a team.Hmmm team RAMMIE. NO!



I crunched with "Little Jakes" [first link] for awhile.   It was good to see you again Rammie.  Catch you again sometimes.


----------



## Baleful (Jun 9, 2009)

Congrats on the coming up top 100.  You guys have grown into a real powerhouse, keep up the good work.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 24, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> When this happens in approximately 18 days I will be moving on to another team. We have a great bunch of CRUNCHERS assembled here.
> 
> I want to all who gave some or a lot.
> Ya'll can be a powerhouse if you want to be one.
> ...



rammie, all I can say is, we are in debt eternally with you and the rest of the guys that helped out.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you so much RAMMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAMMIE (Jun 26, 2009)

The time has come for me to move on.This was a hell of a ride.I thought it would take a lot longer to make it to 100 but ya'll impressed me with your dedication.Three  for the fine folks here who made this a great team.
 Special thanks to Fits for starting TPU/WCG.It takes a person with a good heart to start something when there is no $$$$ reward.
 I wish ya'll the best and *CRUNCH ON*

Mike


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 26, 2009)

thanks for your help man. feel free to drop in and let us know how youre doing every once in a while.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 26, 2009)

Great having you, man. We appreciate all your time and effort to help us grow!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 26, 2009)

RAMMIE said:


> The time has come for me to move on.This was a hell of a ride.I thought it would take a lot longer to make it to 100 but ya'll impressed me with your dedication.Three  for the fine folks here who made this a great team.
> Special thanks to Fits for starting TPU/WCG.It takes a person with a good heart to start something when there is no $$$$ reward.
> I wish ya'll the best and *CRUNCH ON*
> 
> Mike



What you did for us is priceless dude.  We ask you to please stick around and not be a stranger.  Good luck helping the next team you decide to join   We thank you eternally for this


----------



## bogmali (Jun 27, 2009)

Thank you so much man and happy trails.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks RAMMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep on rockin!


----------

